# Miracle Cure



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Doctor Bloomfield, who was known for miraculous cures for arthritis, had a
waiting room full of people; when a little old lady, completely bent over
in half, shuffled in slowly, leaning on her cane.

When her turn came, she went into the doctor's office, and, amazingly,
emerged within five minutes walking completely erect with her head held
high.

A woman in the waiting room who had seen all this walked up to the little
old lady and said,
"It's a miracle! You walked in bent over in half and now you're walking
erect.
What did that doctor do?"
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
"Gave me a longer cane."


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

OMG! lol. I was thinking something else for the ending! oops!


----------

